# firefox & thunderbirl se pusieron lentos

## upszot

hola gente... tal como lo dice el titulo...

    despues de unos update, note que los menu de firefox y de thunderbird se pusieron lentos para abrir....

alguien tiene alguna idea de como solucionarlo o le ha pasado?

saludos

----------

## AnimAlf

Quizás tiene que ver con los plug-ins que le hayas instalado. Me ocurre algo similar si estoy en páginas que tienen varios acoplados flash de publicidad.

SaludOS

----------

## upszot

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Quizás tiene que ver con los plug-ins que le hayas instalado. Me ocurre algo similar si estoy en páginas que tienen varios acoplados flash de publicidad.
> 
> SaludOS

 

Hola... no eso es lo raro... 

   iniciando solamente la pagina de google al querer ingresar a un menu tarda como 30 seg en desplegarlo...

   Tengo instaladas los mismos plugins y extenciones en otra maquina con Ubuntu y en esta ultima se sigue comportando normalmente...

tengo pensado realizar un backup de configuracion y plugins/extenciones realizar un emerge -C del firefox y thunderbird y volverlos a emergiar... a ver si con eso se soluciona...aunque tengo mis dudas...

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *upszot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tengo pensado realizar un backup de configuracion y plugins/extenciones realizar un emerge -C del firefox y thunderbird y volverlos a emergiar... a ver si con eso se soluciona...aunque tengo mis dudas...

 

Haces bien en dudar. La configuración se guarda en tu $HOME, y emerge jamás toca nada bajo /home/. Por otra parte, tu usuario tampoco puede escribir en los directorios de sistema donde se instala Firefox.

Para limpiar la configuración de Firefox (y cualquier programa de mozilla) tienes que mirar en $HOME/.mozilla/. Para hacer una prueba rápida puedes renombrar dicha carpeta. Luego inicia Firefox, y a ver si algo ha cambiado.

También ten en cuenta que Firefox usa su propio sistema de rendering the interfaces, que no se lleva demasiado bien con ciertos temas GTK+. Si todos los problemas están centrados en esa parte de la interfaz (menús, etc.) quizás usando otro tema de GTK tengas más suerte.

----------

## upszot

hola les comento.

   no realice ninguna modificacion tanto de temas, ni deshabilitacion o desinstalacion de add-ons... 

  el unico cambio que hubo en este tiempo fueron actualizaciones del world...

en este momento acabo de notar la siguiente diferencia...

 - sistema recien levantado

 - abro firefox (los menu van rapido)

 - abro thunderbirld (relentese tanto los menu de firefox como los de thunderbird)

actualmente tengo las siguientes versiones...

```
upszot@M1530 ~ $ equery -i list |egrep 'qt|firefox|thunder'

!!! unknown global option -i, reusing as local option

dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.6.4

mail-client/thunderbird-3.1.7

media-video/qt-recordmydesktop-0.3.8

virtual/poppler-qt3-0.10.7

virtual/poppler-qt4-0.10.7

www-client/firefox-3.6.13

x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-gui-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-script-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-sql-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-svg-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-test-4.7.1

x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.1-r1

x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.7.1

x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0

```

  en un rato voy a ponerme a probar como se comporta iniciando los programas en distintos ordenes...

saludos

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, otro truco es desfragmentar la db del firefox, ya que usa sqlite3 para ello, al guardar configuraciones y demas cosas, con el tiempo se fragmenta, para compactarla:

```
for f in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/*.sqlite; do sqlite3 $f 'VACUUM;'; done
```

desde una terminal, esperar que compacte la db, eso si con firefox cerrado o sino no podra, reabrir firefox, y deberia dejar de hacer hang up, lo otro es limpiar los temporales mas seguido, solo dejar extenciones escencialmente necesarias, o sea no mas de 5 o sino se pondra lento.. 

Lo del flash, usar noscript y flashblock que el flash lentifica, con eso en una pagina con flash no te deberia lentificar al zorro de fuego

O usar otro navegador  :Very Happy: 

Saludos!!!

----------

